# How much is a gallon of milk where you live?



## Wonka (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't buy milk often.  Today, while in K-Mart picking some items I thought I'd get a gallon of milk without stopping at the Grocery.  I was surprised milk was $5.59 a gallon.  Is it that high everywhere?  If so, I sure feel sorry for those with young families guzzling a gallon a day.


----------



## mike130 (Mar 13, 2008)

I just bought a quart of milk for $1.19 in NYC


----------



## gateacher (Mar 13, 2008)

It was on sale at our local supermarket for $3.00 a gallon.  I have 3 growing boys so I bought two.


----------



## beanie (Mar 13, 2008)

on sale for $3.99


----------



## chellej (Mar 13, 2008)

I just bought 2 gallons at our local Kroger for $7.  THe sale use to be 2 for $5 or half gallons, 10 for $10.  It has gone up in the last few months.


----------



## JoAnn (Mar 13, 2008)

In our immediate area/town:

$3.79 @ Wal Mart today
$3.49 special @ Walgreen's this week
$3.99 @ CVS this week.

We watch the Walgreen & CVS ads to see if they are having a sale.  Sometimes Publix is in that amount, but they do have some over $4.  

Gas isn't that high....YET.


----------



## SherryS (Mar 13, 2008)

$5 at Safeway on Maui yesterday!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2008)

$2.70 at Savemart in California, if you buy 2 Gal.  (You save $1 per Gal.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 13, 2008)

We pay 2 for $6 at the local Speedway gas station. It is usually around the $3 mark at the local grociers too, you just don't have to buy two there though.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 13, 2008)

We have two Kroger markets, Fred Meyer and Smith's and an Albertson's. All of them use milk as a loss leader to bring people in. They all have a 'card' price of $2.79/Gal

The other indie stores, C stores, Drug stores are around $4

Jim Ricks


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 13, 2008)

A gallon of milk is 4 quarts or 3.785 liters where I live.


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 13, 2008)

A gallon of milk is just over 8 pounds where I live.

But seriously, I never buy a gallon, but half gallons are about 2.19


----------



## klynn (Mar 13, 2008)

I pay $6.39 for Organic.  The non-organic is $4.49.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 13, 2008)

We buy dairy milk, delivered right to our doorstep every Tuesday.  The price for 1% last month was $6.29, but I understand the price will be up for March.  

We choose delivery from the local dairy as an alternative to milk that has hormones in it.  I don't need more hormones.  :rofl:


----------



## Denise L (Mar 13, 2008)

$4.79/gallon at our local grocery store for fat-free with no hormones!

Organic eggs are $4.69/dozen.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 14, 2008)

Here in Central Calif, at Vons (aka Safeway), one gallon is $4.59, but buy two and you pay $5.39.  I always buy 2 as our two 17 year olds drink it like it's going out of style.

Marty


----------



## Hoc (Mar 14, 2008)

Here in Orange County, California, a half gallon of Organic Nonfat milk is $3.99, so about $8 a gallon.


----------



## Whirl (Mar 14, 2008)

organic half gallon about 2.99 and a gallon is usually 5.50 to 6.00


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 14, 2008)

Houston area at Krogers 2 for $7 or $3.50 each but this week was on sale 2 for $6 or $3 each.  At Randalls it's 2 for $7 but you have to buy 2 to get the savings.


----------



## Texasbelle (Mar 14, 2008)

HEB has it 2/$5 with an additional $10 purchase for the next five days.  [I think you can buy one for $2.50.]  Houston grocery stores have been selling it 2/$7.  I bought one quart for 99 cents at the 99 cent store because I use so little, that way I'm not throwing away so much.  I don't see how families can afford good food--milk and fresh produce for their kids.  Bananas were 54 cents per pound at Kroger today, that's high for here.  I refuse to pay over 99 cents for grapes.  Usually one of the stores will have that price.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 14, 2008)

*Honolulu*

$5 in Honolulu when it's on sale.


----------



## otis8756 (Mar 14, 2008)

$3.49 here in north TX


----------



## JLB (Mar 14, 2008)

*How much is a gallon of milk where you live? *

Like gasoline, still a gallon (maybe, who knows), but that could change.


----------



## beanb41 (Mar 15, 2008)

In New Zealand milk is $4.35 for generic brand 4 litres in a supermarket. Branded milk is around $5.50 and it all comes from the same cows and processed at the same factories. The power of marketing and more branded milk is sold than generic or homebranded milk . Go figure


----------

